# Songs of the Moment



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Supermassive Black Hole - Muse
Full Moon - The Black Ghosts
Leave Out All the Rest - Linkin Park
Feel Good Inc - Gorillaz

Those are just some of my addicted song right now.
Listen if you want 

What are some of your 'songs of the moment'?
:greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

here's a few of the songs I'm constantly addicted to(I have a much longer list):

Holiday - Green Day
Violet Hill and Viva la Vida - Colplay
Somewhere I Belong - Linkin Park
Famous Last Words - My Chemical Romance
Headfirst Slide into Cooperstown on a Bad Bet - Fall Out Boy
Northern Downpour - Panic at the Disco
The Kill - 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

haha
and incase you didnt notice 3/4 of my songs were from twilight.
I might be obsessed :roll:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

lol no you're not obsessed, I have the whole movie on my ipod and i'm reading the books for a second time 

so have you read the books yet?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

haha no i cbb to buy them or borrow them

I mean im obsessed with the movie and characters
I never shut up about them 

lol I sent you a Pm too


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

She is obsessed! Thats all she EVER talks about in MSN, its crazy. I think she spends all day on Twilight chat forums and making character collages.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

ROFL well she PM'ed me about where to download the movie so maybe if we get her watching the movie over and over her obsession will clear...........or make her even crazier :ROFL:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I sort of go through phases of addiction to songs. 

Right now my playlist has absolutely NOTHING to do with what is current on the radio at the moment. Kinda got a theme going (obvious) and equally obvious is that I'm a country girl, though I'm pretty easy to please and will listen to anything. 

Drive - Alan Jackson
Faster than Angels Fly - Big and Rich
Save a Horse, Ride a Cowboy - Big and Rich
Famous People - Brad Paisley
Mud On the Tires - Brad Paisley
Mississippi - Dixie Chicks
Taking the Long Way - Dixie Chicks
3 Days Driving - Jake Nickolai
Pickin Wildflowers - Keith Anderson
Country Comfort - Keith Urban
Jeans on - Keith Urban
Who Wouldnt Wanna Be Me - Keith Urban
Listen to the words - Luke O'Shea and Medicine Wheel
If You Ever Stop Loving Me - Montgomery Gentry
The Ride - Sugarland
Fly Away - Tim McGraw
Red Rag Top - Tim McGraw
Tiny Dancer - Tim McGraw
Where The Green Grass Grows - Tim McGraw
Fast Car - The Wilkinsons

:scratch: For some reason it just shuffled them all into alphabetical order by artist name :scratch: 

Oh well. Thats what I'm listening to right now. 

Oh there's also a coupla randoms in there

Hallelujah - K D Lang
Daughters - John Mayer
All Summer Long - Kid Rock
I'm A Believer - Smashmouth
She Will Be Loved - Maroon 5
Angel in Blue Jeans - Maroon 5


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I do NOT Amos :ROFL: 

I only talk about them half the day and make you suffer by sending you hoards of my favourite pictures =D


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well...

Pretty much any Nickelback song
You found me - The fray
Not my time- 3 doors down
Keeps Gettin' Better - Christina Aguilera


edit:

OMG: Where The Green Grass Grows - Tim McGraw Awesome song! lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O MY....I have lots that I love, I listen to country ALOT....but when the mood strikes I'm totally for Kid Rock and Nikelback!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

This is what i've been listening to lately...I usually listen to country only, but I hooked my ipod up to my brother's itunes and he's listening to a lot of different things so i've got a few of "his" songs on here....

Roll With Me-Montgomery Gentry
Where I Come From-Alan Jackson
Sweet Southern Comfort-Buddy Jewell
Feel Good Inc.-Gorillaz....believe it or not Piccolo! :shades: 
My Life Be Like-Grits
Shadow Of The Day-Linkin Park
Better As A Memory-Kenny Chesney
Chicken Fried-Zac Brown Band
Wild Horses-Natasha Bedingfield
Hurt-Johnny Cash
Riot-Three Days Grace
Good Time-Alan Jackson
These Are My People-Rodney Adkins
Stand-Rascal Flatts

And some other's that I can't think of....


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Anything 
AC/DC
Molly Hatchet
Led Zeppelin
Skynard
all the great rock groups of the 80's


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes. AC/DC :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I am totally addicted to "Chicken Fried" by the Zack Brown Band. I bought a Taylor Swift CD today-thank goodness I didn't get the same one I already have. I also like to listen to Montgomery Gentry(one of the next cds i'll get), Toby Keith, Reba McIntire, Carry Underwood and Chris Ledoux.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I really like the song 'Color' by jamie johnson.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh I have so many......but a few of my favorites right now are
love story by taylor swift
crashed by chris daughtry 
voodoo and serenity by godsmack
in color by jamey johnson
relentless by jason aldean (absolutly love this one)
dont think i dont think about it by darius rucker
more then a memory by garth brooks
another try by josh turner
cheater cheater by joey and rory
outside by staind
these are just a few like i said. I love music. i always have it on, listen to a wide variety of different music as you can see...
beth


----------

